# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нужен СОВЕТ !

## MaksimKa33rus

У меня системный блок :
процессор                 *QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz*
материнская плата     *Gigabyte GA-P35-S3*
оператива  1             *Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2* 
оператива  2             *Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2*
видеокарта               *ASUS Radeon HD 5850* 725 Mhz PCI-E 2.1 1024 Mb 4000 Mhz 256 bit DVI HDMI HDCP
жёсткий диск 1         *SAMSUNG HD322HJ* ATA Device  (320 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
жёсткий диск 2         *ST3500630AS* ATA Device  (500 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
CD/DVD rom 1    	       *ASUS DRW-2014L1T*
CD/DVD rom 2            *Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7243S*
*блок питания             Hiper HPU-4M530    530w*

монитор                    *Asus VH242H*

я хочу узнать, хватает-ли мощности БП для нормальной работы компа ? 
стоит ли менять   БП  на  *FSP Epsilon 85Plus 600W* или посоветуйте какой лучше приобрести БП ?

----------


## Slater

> хватает-ли мощности БП для нормальной работы компа


теоретически хватает( впритык), но если чувствуется нехватка мощности, то менять лучше не на 600 а хотя бы 750-800, мало ли добавите еще жестких дисков и.т.д. запас по мощности всегда желателен;)

----------


## MaksimKa33rus

какую марку БП посоветуете ! Hiper, Corsair, FSP, Thermaltake ?

----------


## GremlinE

> какую марку БП посоветуете ! Hiper, Corsair, FSP, Thermaltake ?


Отзывы есть сдесь http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=49:9924-7

----------

